
Amazon zaps purchased copies of Orwell's 1984 and Animal Farm from Kindles - jamesjyu
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/07/17/amazon-zaps-purchase.html
======
frossie
Dupe, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=710506>

